# Option au démarrage



## lymicky (14 Février 2006)

Bonjour ,

voici ce qu'il me serait agréable de pouvoir faire grâce aux conseils que ,j'espère,vous allez me donner.
Au démarrage,actuellement,j'appuie sur la touche alt ,( je suis sur mac OSX 10.4.) pour choisir mon disque de démarrage :

un pour Ubuntu
un pour OS 9.2.2
un pour OSX 

Si je ne fait rien le système démarre sur Ubuntu.Mais avant ( lorsque l'écran est encore noir avec du texte)il me propose le choix entre deux options:

Ubuntu
OS9.2.2

Comme la plupart du temps c'est OSX que je souhaite avoir je voudrais que vous m'indiquiez  la marche à suivre pour modifier .?. ajouter ..?. un complément  au programme Linux qui existe pour avoir les trois options que je souhaitent.
merci


----------



## avosmac (14 Février 2006)

Avez vous essayé, une fois sous X, d'aller dans les préférences système et de sélectionner le disque de démarrage Mac OS X ?


----------



## lymicky (15 Février 2006)

Merci
Non le problème n'est pas là.
J'ai des problèmes seulement depuis que j'ai installé Ubuntu sur un disque interne spécial pour ce système.
Lorsque je démarre normalement (appui sur bouton alimentation)j'arrive maintenant sur un ecran noir qui indique en haut a gauche:

First stage Ubuntu Boot strap
Press   i for Gnu Linux
           x for mac
           c for CD boot

et c'et là ou j'ai mon problème :
comme je dispose encore de deux disques durs un avec OS9 un autre avec OSX si je press x je dèmarre sous OS9.
Ce que je souhaite c'est avoir une possibilité suplémentaire qui me permette de dèmarrer sous OS X 10,4,4


----------



## avosmac (15 Février 2006)

Si je saisis bien vous avez deux disques :

l'un avec Ubuntu et MacOS 9
`
l'autre avec MacOS X


pour faire ce que vous souhaitez avec et voir les trois options, ilfaut installer mac OS X sur le même disque et donc créer trois partitions.


----------

